# Jahr / Semester (pronunciation)



## 657Thomas

Hello!
  In dictionary, the phonetic alphabet for the word "Jahr" is "jaːɐ̯" but for the word "Semester" is "zeˈmɛstɐ".
  For me, the r sounds in these two words are exactly the same, why different symbols are used (ɐ̯ and ɐ ) and do they sound different to native speakers? (another example: wir viː*ɐ̯*  VS Dampfer  ˈdampf*ɐ*)
  Thank you very much!


----------



## berndf

In _Jahr_, the ɐ blends into the a:. Vor many speakers _Jahr_ is hardly distinguishable from _ja_, if at all.


----------



## Kajjo

657Thomas said:


> ɐ̯ and ɐ


This is the SAME sound.

The additional diacritic symbol below indicates how it works together with the sound before. The sign means "non-syllabic", i.e. WITH the diacritic this sound does NOT form a separate syllable.

So the necessary comparison is:

[jaːɐ̯]  <one syllable>
[jaːɐ]  <two syllables>

In this special case, only the word "Jahr" [jaːɐ̯] exists.

However, in some cases this can even form a relevant minimal pair representing two different words with different meanings. A good example is "_hör vs höher_". Every native clearly hears the difference.

hör [høːɐ̯] <imperative of the verb "hören"; one syllable>
höher [høːɐ] <comparative of the adjective "hoch"; two syllables>

In the non-syllabic variant the two sounds form a diphthong and øːɐ̯ or aːɐ̯ follow exactly the same principle as other common diphthongs like aɪ̯ (like in German "Ei" or English "I"), where you find the same diacritic sign below. So no special case for German, just the general way of indicating diphthongs where two fundamental vowel sounds form one; valid both in German and English and many other languages.

In German, the ɐ̯-schwa diphthongs are the proper way to pronounce r-sounds after vowels in most cases. So your example "wir" [viːɐ̯] is representative, too.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> In _Jahr_, the ɐ blends into the a:. Vor many speakers _Jahr_ is hardly distinguishable from _ja_, if at all.



 To me they a cleary distinguishable. Probably not in Lower Saxony, east Westphalia and the like.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> To me they a cleary distinguishable. Probably not in Lower Saxony, east Westphalia and the like.


In 3 out of the 4 samples in Forvo, _Jahr_ is not distinguishable from _ja_ and in the fourth, the/r/ is realised as a modification of the /a:/ that is similar to _vocal fry_. I am convinced the the vast majority of speakers who pretend they pronounce them distinguishably only imagine they do. In practice, we distinguish these words only by context.


----------



## Hutschi

To me, the following groups are rhyming inside the group, respectively:

1. Jahr, Bar, Zar, Gefahr, Schar, klar, ...
2. Ja, da, nah, Ra, Rah, ...
3. Semester, Schwester, bester, Lester, ...
But words of different groups are not rhyming.

However, regionally the words of 1. and 2. seems to be rhyming.
This is the case in songs of Nena, for example.



> Auf einmal warst du da
> Auf einmal ist alles klar


Quelle:
nena.de/de/auf-einmal-warst-du-da

Consider also the wellknown nursery song
 "Auf einem Baum ein Kuckuck".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Kajjo said:


> Every native clearly hears the difference.
> 
> hör [høːɐ̯] <imperative of the verb "hören"; one syllable>
> höher [høːɐ] <comparative of the adjective "hoch"; two syllables>


I think this is true, but what do we hear? I'm not sure. Maybe the ɐ̯ is more quiet than the ɐ, compared to the preceding øː? Or is it shorter?


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> I think this is true, but what do we hear? I'm not sure. Maybe the ɐ̯ is more quiet than the ɐ, compared to the preceding øː? Or is it shorter?


To me it in just a hiatus, usually but not necessarily, without glottalisation.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> To me it in just a hiatus, usually but not necessarily, without glottalisation.


Did you mean that "øːɐ" in "höher" is a hiatus, which means that it represents two syllables, whereas "hör" ("øːɐ̯") (diphthong) has only one syllable?
Yes, the number of syllables is different, but how do we hear the difference? Is there a little pause between the syllables/vowels (which might be represented by glottalisation)? Okay, in the case of diphthongs, the vowels are not clearly separated, they fade into each other.


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Is there a little pause between the syllables/vowels


Yes.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Consider also the wellknown nursery song
> "Auf einem Baum ein Kuckuck".


Can you elaborate?  I looked up the lyrics, and I don't see how this relates to the topic.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> 1. Jahr, Bar, Zar, Gefahr, Schar, klar, ...
> 2. Ja, da, nah, Ra, Rah, ...
> 3. Semester, Schwester, bester, Lester, ...
> But words of different groups are not rhyming


I fully agree, but many poets rhyme 1 and 2 if necessary -- not because it is a perfect rhyme, but because it is convenient. Especially for songs this difference doesn't matter that much.

I wouldn't use rhymes of lyrics as argument pro or contra differences in pronunciation.



elroy said:


> I looked up the lyrics, and I don't see how this relates to the topic.


There is one "war / wieder" rhyme. This rhyme is quite bad. because the diphthong of war does not rhyme with the a-schwa. Especially if we take war just as "wa:" when sung. We would need to sing "wie-da" with an artificially long -a. This might happen sometimes, though. However, it is more about long -a for -er than about the a-schwa diphthong of "war" reduced to simple -a.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Can you elaborate?  I looked up the lyrics, and I don't see how this relates to the topic.


_Und als ein Jahr vergangen *war*.
Da war der Kuckuck wieder, –
Sim sa la bim, bam ba, sa la du, sa la dim
Da war der Kuckuck wieder _*da*

This passage is a later addition to give the song a happy end. In 1838 this rhyme would probably not have worked.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> I wouldn't use rhymes of lyrics as argument pro or contra differences in pronunciation.


Why not? Rhymes is one the most important vehicle in linguistics to determine phonemic identity.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Why not? Rhymes is one the most important vehicle in linguistics to determine phonemic identity.


Because very many poetry uses non-perfect rhymes. Some poetry is in dialect and might only rhyme because of that. 

If you use rhymes to identify identical phonems, you need to guess that the poet wanted to rhyme it perfectly. This is not always the case. 

If you use rhymes to identify identical phonems, you can only say something about the poet's dialect / accent.


----------



## berndf

Aber zurück zum Thema. Es gibt kaum Sprecher, die einen hörbaren Unterschied zwischen /ar/, /a:r/ und /a:/ produzieren und wenn dann durch laryngale Konstriktion, die den Vokal modifizieren, so wie in deiner der Aussprachen von _Jahr_ auf Forvo. Ich würde vehement in Abrede stellen, dass irgendwer einen *wahrnehmbaren* Unterschied zwischen [a:] einerseits und [aːɐ̯] oder [aɐ̯] andererseits produziert. Die Unterscheidung ist weitgehend "gefühlt" aber nicht phonetisch real. Man könnte allenfalls behaupten, /a:r/ würde durch ein überlanges [a::] realisiert. Aber das kann m.E. nicht phonemisch sein, weil überlange Langvokale auch auch aus prosodischen Gründen möglich sind (_Sie hat jaaaa gesagt_).


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> dass irgendwer einen *wahrnehmbaren* Unterschied zwischen [a:] einerseits und [aːɐ̯]


Nein, da widerspreche ich aber deutlich. Ich nehme den Unterschied wahr und spreche ihn auch.

Ich behaupte nicht, dass dies in allen Situationen geschieht oder das man nicht auch aus anderen Gründen mal einen Doppelvokal sprechen kann (Ja-aa!), aber nicht nur _hör/höher _sind extrem klar unterscheidbar (das akzeptierst du doch, oder?), sondern auch _ja/Jahr_.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> sondern auch _ja/Jahr_.


Die anderen Unterschiede ja. Aber dieser Unterschied ist m.E. weitgehend eingebildet. Und wenn der existiert, dann wird das /r/ nicht als vom [a] abgehobens [ɐ] realisiert, sondern als leichte laryngale Konstriktion, was man als approximantes [ʁ̞] verstehen könnte.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> I fully agree, but many poets rhyme 1 and 2 if necessary -- not because it is a perfect rhyme, but because it is convenient. Especially for songs this difference doesn't matter that much.



See:


> *U**nreiner Reim *(Wikipedia)
> Der *unreine Reim* ist eine Form des Reims, bei dem die Lautfolge der Reimsilben nur annähernd übereinstimmt. Abweichungen treten in Klangfärbung und Betonung auf.
> Was die Bewertung unreiner Reime in normativen Poetiken und die Verwendung durch einzelne Dichter betrifft, so gibt es je nach Epoche erhebliche Unterschiede. So stellte etwa August von Platen hohe Anforderungen an die Reinheit des Reims, Johann Wolfgang Goethe und Friedrich Schiller dagegen gebrauchten häufig unreine Reime.


Da ist Nena (#6) in guter Gesellschaft.


----------



## Hutschi

Bei Nena ist es ein reiner Reim.


--------
Beim Kuckuckslied ist es heute manchmal ein reiner und manchmal ein unreiner Reim, je nach Sänger bzw. Sängerin.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Bei Nena ist es ein reiner Reim.


Meinst Du damit, dass sie die zwei Vokale gleich ausspricht? Dann sind wir uns einig.


Normalerweise muss man aber "da" und klar" als unreine Reime betrachten, oder?


Hutschi said:


> 1. Jahr, Bar, Zar, Gefahr, Schar, klar, ...
> 2. Ja, da, nah, Ra, Rah, ...
> 3. Semester, Schwester, bester, Lester, ...
> But words of different groups are not rhyming.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Meinst Du damit, dass sie die zwei Vokale gleich ausspricht? Dann sind wir uns einig.
> 
> 
> Normalerweise muss man aber "da" und klar" also unreine Reime betrachten, oder?


Genau.


----------



## Hutschi

Ob ein Reim rein oder unrein ist, darüber entscheidet die Aussprache.
Wenn es von der Schriftform abweicht, ist es oft ein Zeichen von Sprachwandel.
Dazu gehören Lautwandel, aber auch Lautzuordnung, gegebenenfalls auch Übernahme aus Fremdsprachen.


----------



## Kajjo

Na ja, bei Goethe lag es daran, dass er den Reim nicht so genaugenommen hat, sondern der Inhalt die Hauptrolle spielte. Manche Reime funktionieren auch nur mit dem damaligen Dialekt.

_Reim dich oder ich fress dich!_

...sagten wir früher zu Reimen, die nicht wirklich passten.


----------



## Hutschi

"Neige,
du Schmerzensreiche"
ist bei Goethe ein reiner Reim.
Und: Es gab noch keine Standardaussprache.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> ist bei Goethe ein reiner Reim.


(Wenn das so ist), dann weil sein Dialekt so war. Man müsste also die Aussage, welche Laute und Wörter sich reimen immer auf genau seinen Dialekt beziehen.


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist zugleich die Beziehung zur Titelfrage.

Edit: PS: Das trifft auch auf Akzente zu.

Die Sprachentwicklung lässt sich recht gut an Filmen verfolgen.
Die Aussprache als reiner Vokal der Endungen auf "r" scheint stärker zu werden.
Hypothese: Wenn man es bei der eigenen Aussprache noch aus zwei Lauten zusammensetzt, die die folgende Generation kaum noch oder nicht mehr getrennt hört, werden die Laute zusammenfallen.


----------

